# الشامل بصناعة الفورميكا والفيبر



## سيار (25 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الفورميكا : عبارة عن ألواح تستخدم في تلبيس الخشب وتسمى القشرة وهي التي تعطي الديكور للخشب كما هي الحال في طاولات المكاتب والخزن وما الى ذلك 
الفيبر يستخدم لخزن الطابخ وهو يكون من الجهتين يعطي لون وديكور على عكس القشرة او مايسمى الفورميكا ويكون بسماكات مختلفة حسب الطلب ويمكن أن ينتج منه أبواب بسماكات عالية .
في أغلب الدول وخاصة بدول الخليج يتم استعمال الورق بدون معالجة بالريزين حيث يتم لصقه على ألواح MDF بواسطة النشا أو مادة تسمى الايبوكسي أغلب الدول يتبع هذه الطريقة ولمعرفة الفرق بين الفورميكا المشربة والمعالجة يكون اما بالنظر او بوضع الماء وحك الفورميكا مباشرة سوف يقشر الوجه أما الفورميكا النظامية المعالجة بالريزين فهي لا تتأثر بالماء أو بالحموض ..........
ماهي الفورميكا :
عبارة عن ورق من السيللوز النقي يخضع لمعالجة كيميائية لإعطائه الصلابة والقوة ويكون بعدة ألوان ورسومات مختلفة 
أما الطبقة السفلى أو الحشوة أو ما يسمى المادة المساعدة تكون عبارة عن ورق يسمى كرافت يمكن أن يكون ريسايكل او نقي يعالج بنوع من أنواع الرزين لإعطائه الصلابة والقوة 
لنتعرف على مصنع الفورميكا 
يتألف المصنع من : 
قسم الخلاطات : يتكون من خلاطات لإنتاج الريزين اللازم لتشريب الورق 
قسم الإنتاج : يتكون من ماكينة تشريب للورق 
قسم المكبس : يتكون من مكابس تعمل على الضغط العالي لإنتاج الفورميكا وهنالك مكابس تعمل على الضغط المنخفض 
قسم التخزين : يجب أن يكون مبرد 25 درجة والرطوبة لا تزيد عن 50 & 55 %
أن صناعة الفورميكا والفيبر تعتبر من الصناعات الهامة جدا والمربحة بشكل خيالي وبالوقت نفسه تعتبر ضارة جدا للبيئة وللعمال 
انشالله سنتابع مع كل قسم وكيفية عمل المصنع والتعرف على جميع أنواع الريزين المستخدم وكيفية فحص المنتج وما هي استخدامات الفورميكا والفيبر 
وماهي مصادر المواد وأين يمكن أن يباع المنتج وكيفية إنتاج البار كيه والصواني المصنعة من الفورميكا


----------



## م ب (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الافاده


----------



## محمد الكيميائي (4 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا يا أخ سيار على هذا الموضوع الجيد 0


----------



## william kamel (18 مايو 2007)

اشكرك من كل قبى معلومات مفيدة ارجو الاستمرار -- اللة يعطيك العافية ويبارك فيك----william kamel


----------



## REACTOR (18 مايو 2007)

موضوع جميل... شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## الطيب أبوالقاسم (22 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ياسيدى لقد كنت ابحث عن هذا الموضوع فهل من مزيد؟


----------



## abu atta (23 مايو 2007)

الاخ العزيز
الموضوع مهم جدا اشكرك على المعلومات 
كما ارجو ان تتابع الموضوع بمراحلة للاستفادة 
كل التحية


----------



## ضرار العبدلي (23 مايو 2007)

مشكور على الموظوع الرائع و نتمنى اتكمل الموضوع


----------



## دعيج (28 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية اخوي ,,,


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشت الأيادي على المعلومة وننتظر جديدك ......


----------



## منصور اسماعيل شرف (18 يناير 2010)

عايز اعمل او اصنع خط انتاج لمنتجات الفيبر جلاس باقل التكاليف


----------



## ZEENSHAAP (9 مايو 2010)

شكراً أخي على الفائدة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا يا اخى الفاضل ورجاء المتابعه لان الموضوع شيق فعلا


----------



## MBA1983 (28 مايو 2010)

انا أعمل في مخبر لخط تشريب الورق 
الصناعة مربحة جداً ولكن خطرة والمعلومات التي قدمها أخونا قليلة 
سنتكلم عن ذلك في موضوع آت
ولكن بدية أقول المواد الصينية رخيصة جداً ومربحة


----------



## اقيانوس (3 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز- مهندس المحبه
المعدات كيف يمكن الحصول عليها


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 سبتمبر 2010)

اقيانوس قال:


> الاخ العزيز- مهندس المحبه
> المعدات كيف يمكن الحصول عليها



توجد شركات تبيع المعدات وفي كل بلد ويمكنك البحث عن هذه المعدات في النت أكتب أسم المعدة في النت وسوف تظهر لديك الشركات المصنعة لها .......


----------



## ask840 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## deler22 (30 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## سيار (3 أكتوبر 2017)

السلام عليكم 
تم انشاء صفحة على الفيس بوك أسرار المنظفات والكيمياء أتمنى ان نلتقي فيها لنستفيد من خبرات الجميع


----------



## سيار (8 يوليو 2020)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتمنى الجميع ان يكونوا بخير
تابعونا على الفيس بوك
أسرار المنظفات والكيمياء
اتمنى التوفيق للجيمع


----------

